# Setting Up on a small Pond



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

So I finally got permission to set up my spread on a pond where a couple thousand birds are. I have always hunted fields and never put my spread out on water. My question is should I show up in the dark and set up the spread which would most likely scare the birds off or should I wait for the birds to go feed and then put out the spread and wait for them to come back?


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

My guess is that's there everyday Roosting spot- I'm afraid that once you scare them off in the morning and blaze away, they'll be gone for good.

So is it worth getting a few nowand that's it or some how managing it so they return for a few more days and you can hunt more.

Good question. maybe some other experts out there will chime in.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If its a roost, your best bet is to slide in after they leave to feed, and hit em on the return. We've done this with daytime loafing spots, (not night roosts). You get a nice trickle effect coming back (unlike the one big mass leaving water in morning to go feed) and can have some good prolonged shoots. But its iffy if its a "roost".

Be aware, if you hunt this spot it may be shot until you get fresh birds in.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

The birds are their everyday and the guy who owns the pond is letting me hunt it because his wife is out of town and she doesnt want anyone hunting on the pond, so this is my one shot at these birds, I would just leave it alone if this wasnt a one time oppertunity. So what i am after is a good day of decoying birds.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bluebird said:


> The birds are their everyday and the guy who owns the pond is letting me hunt it because his wife is out of town and she doesnt want anyone hunting on the pond, so this is my one shot at these birds, I would just leave it alone if this wasnt a one time oppertunity. So what i am after is a good day of decoying birds.


In that case id scout it, determine when they leave, how long their gone for, how far their going, and set up while their gone if possible.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

bluebird said:


> The birds are their everyday and the guy who owns the pond is letting me hunt it because his wife is out of town and she doesnt want anyone hunting on the pond, so this is my one shot at these birds, I would just leave it alone if this wasnt a one time oppertunity. So what i am after is a good day of decoying birds.


definitely let them leave naturally, #1 the odds that they'll come back are far greater, and yes they will trickle in giving you more chances and #2 that gives people around the area that might be field hunting a chance at em too


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

One time deal I'd blaze away and hope to get some action coming back. With snows I'll always take birds in the hand over hopes and dreams. :sniper:


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

i just got permission on a pasture field that is flooded, seem to be using it everyday now for this past week. everyday they are heading there about 2:30. hopefully with this weather in the Dakotas tomorrow will make it worth while. Good luck on your pond!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'd go in after they all go to feed. They'll see you if you try to get in and set in the dark and the jig will be up.

You may get them coming back from feeding and pull some high flyers in as well.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

If you are going to setup in a major flight path and the birds are on the push north don't be worried about pushing the birds off in the dark. Most the birds you push off will be 30 miles north of you by mid-day wether you push them off or not.However if the birds seem to be staging for a few days let them be and find the field they're going to.

I've had alot of hunts where the geese would stage in the fields that had sheetwater overnight and I would end up kicking them off to setup the spread. They would scatter when we would go into the field to set up and it pretty much made the geese fly around in the dark. They would be buzzing our heads while we set up all morning long. It was just a waiting game till shooting time then.


----------

